

Factor, IFTTT for Developers - mskierkowski
http://factor.io/ifttt

======
OafTobark
I can't find any info on pricing. Is it entirely free or is there future plans
to monetize?

~~~
mskierkowski
Pricing hasn't yet been announced, but a draft is in progress, I'd love your
feedback. Here is what we are thinking.

Free for all public-cloud services. Paid if you want to run the workflows on
your own servers. For example, you could run a workflow which includes a step
like "run shell command xyz" which could execute on your own servers. This
paid plan would start at $100/month for 4 servers. Also planning an enterprise
plan which doesn't limit the number of servers and also includes premium
support and implementation support, which starts at $5,000/month.

